# Looking for Short Term Apartment Rental in KL



## positivezero (May 3, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for serious apartment's owner in Kualalumpur who wants to rent his/her apartment/house for 3 months.

Location preferably close to monorail station, food stores, city centre.

3-4 bedrooms, fully furnished.

Move-in end of August 2014 or early Sept 2014.

Contact me asap.

Info about us:
Chinese Indonesians


----------

